# Natural Learning Cooperative in marietta Ga hiring



## joyniss (Mar 15, 2011)

Natural Learning Alternative has just started our 7th year! We are a play/nature/art based preschool Alternative and Homeschool Enrichment Program for ages 2-10. NLA is currently looking for passionate Playworkers to join our team. Candiditates must love and respect children, have background in art, nature or education. We are a child-led program offering the space for children to learn naturally through play with an emphasis on the social emotional development of the child. Please look at our website to see if we are a good fit! Naturallearningalternative.com
Email [email protected] for more information.


----------

